# Gun only puts dent in primer??



## Godsavedme (Nov 26, 2017)

50% of the time I shoot my Rem 7mm08,the hammer only puts a dent in the primer of the bullet.Whats my issue and how do I/gunsmith fix it?


----------



## fishtail (Nov 26, 2017)

Are these factory or reloads?


----------



## fishtail (Nov 26, 2017)

How old is the gun and how many times has it been fired?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

probably some crude around the firing pin/spring that is not letting the firing pin travel smoothly.  I would try cleaning the rifle first, and see if that helped


----------



## Godsavedme (Nov 26, 2017)

Factory shells..Gun is 30 years old..I tried cleaning it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

if the firing pin is moving smoothly in the bolt, then replace the spring


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 26, 2017)

have you disassembled the bolt to clean it or just the outside?  I have seen light primer strikes caused by trash inside the bolt.  Once apart you should also be able to check the firing pin and spring as well.

are the core lokts?


----------



## Godsavedme (Nov 26, 2017)

I have only cleaned the outside of the bolt..Diff types of ammo misfires


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 26, 2017)

that may narrow it down to a bolt issue then.  Do you know how to break it down for cleaning?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVacK49mjDc

flush out the housing too


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

Godsavedme said:


> I have only cleaned the outside of the bolt..Diff types of ammo misfires



different ammo misfires = rifle issues = weak spring, or dirty gun


----------



## ky55 (Nov 26, 2017)

Excessive headspace maybe?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Excessive headspace maybe?



I doubt it... a 30 year old gun is most likely gummed up with crude and hindering the firing pin from moving like it should.

Of course, this could be a herd of zebras I hear stampeding rather than horses, but I doubt it seriously


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 26, 2017)

30 years old..not sure how long he has had it...just about bet the thing that used to be grease in there has turned to something else.

after you disassemble it and flush it good with brake cleaner..or soak it apart in Hoppes...when you reassemble it grease the threads of the bolt shroud and lightly on the very tip of that thing you pulled with the shoestring where it contacts the cut in the bolt housing.  I think you are supposed to wipe oil...not drip oil on the spring, but I don't.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*Factory shells..Gun is 30 years old..I tried cleaning it*

bolt must be cleaned

s&r


----------



## weagle (Nov 27, 2017)

WD-40 is the most common culprit.  Excess dries into a hard varnish.   

As mentioned, disassemble bolt and give it a good cleaning.  Give the trigger assembly a good cleaning while you are at it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 27, 2017)

or excessive oil...acts like a hydraulic,  I'd disassemble it and clean it, might as well replace the spring while its apart tho.


----------

